# Wobblerbau



## arno (2. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Ich habe mal ein bisschen gebastelt!
Habe ein Stück von einem Besenstiel abgeschnitten und mit der Drehbank, mittig ein Loch von 3 mm gebohrt.
Zu Haus habe ich den Körper mit dem Winkelschleifer und 40ger Schleifmobteller in Form gebracht.
Dann einen 1 mm dicken v2a Draht genommen und auf einem Ende eine Öse gemacht.
In den Wobblerkörper habe ich auf der Unterseite ein 8 mm Loch gebohrt , bis über das Längsloch.
Dann habe ich den Draht reingeschoben, einen Wirbel in das 8 mm Loch gehalten und den Draht dort durchgeschoben.
Am Ende habe ich wieder eine Öse gemacht.
Dann habe ich das 8 mm Loch mit Blei ausgegossen.
Danach die Unterseite des Wobblers mit  einer Neonfarbe eingesprüht.
Danach mit einen Wasserfesten Filzstift den Restlichen Körper angemalt.
Als die Farbe trocken war, habe ich noch die Schwarzen Dreiecke draufgemahlt.
Und dann kommt der Wobbler noch in Bootsklarlack.
Dann kleine Sprengringe, also kleiner als auf dem Bild und die Drillinge und fertig!


----------



## arno (2. Januar 2004)

oh mist, das Bild ist nicht dabei!!!
 gleich kommts aber!!!


----------



## arno (2. Januar 2004)

hier das Bild


----------



## ZwinckerEd (3. Januar 2004)

Respekt, sieht gut aus. Ich glaub ich muß sowas auch mal versuchen, macht bestimmt Spaß so ein Teil zu bauen. 



#h  Ed


----------



## Knobbes (3. Januar 2004)

Hi Arno,
sieht schon gut aus, nur must du auch die Laufeigenschaft überprüfen.
Da die Raubfische nicht umbedingt wegen der Farbe beisen,  sondern wegen der Laufeigenschaft.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2004)

Moin !
Knobbes das stimmt, aber erst kommt noch der Bootslack drauf!!!


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2004)

Ich werde mir noch einige demnächst bauen!
Fotos kommen dann hier rein!
Heute hab ich mit Posen angefangen hab aber noch keine Bilder.
Sind aber auch noch nicht fertig!


----------



## Knobbes (4. Januar 2004)

Freu mich schon auf die Bilder.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## JonasH (4. Januar 2004)

Ja, will mal sehen wie du die Posen baust ... bald werde ich nämlich mal anfang ein richtiger posen bastler zu werden, der Tim(Truttafriend) baut da immer ganz feine sachen! Er stellt bald n bericht also ne bauanleitung rein! aber er weiß noch nciht genau wann!

Tschüss, gruß Jonas


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Januar 2004)

Moin moin arno,

schönes Teil was du gebaut hast.



> _Original geschrieben von arno _
> *
> Knobbes das stimmt, aber erst kommt noch der Bootslack drauf!!! *



Bevor ich ans letzte Finisch gehe prüfe ich erst den Lauf. Dann ist es nicht ganz so ärgerlich wenn noch etwas verändert werden muß. Ich prüfe meist schon den eingelegten Rohling zwar komplett aufgebaut, aber ohne Bemalung.


----------



## arno (4. Januar 2004)

Moin !
Wedaufischer, dan must Du aber lange trocknen bevor die Farbe dann drauf kann!!!
Aber Du hast auch recht, wenn alles fertig ist und das Ding läuft nicht vernünftig ist erstmal Schmollwinkel angesagt!!!


----------



## muddyliz (4. Januar 2004)

Ich teste meine Wobbler und Jerks auch erst immer im Rohzustand. Das Bisschen Wasser, was in den Rohling reinzieht, entspricht etwa dem Gewicht der Farbe, die noch draufkommt. Wenn einer nicht oder nicht richtig läuft, wird noch etwas dran rumgebastelt, und wenn er dann immer noch nicht optimal läuft, wird er ausgeschlachtet und die Teile wiederverwendet. 
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## arno (4. Januar 2004)

Na gut , Ihr habt mich überzeugt!!!
Ich werde die Wobbler also im Rohzustand testen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (5. Januar 2004)

> Wedaufischer, dan must Du aber lange trocknen bevor die Farbe dann drauf kann!!!



Manche Teile hängen 3-4 Monate zum Trocknen. Es macht doch keine Eile. Wenn das Holz 2-3 Wochen eingelegt ist, brauche ich weniger (harte) Farbe/Blei.

Wie muddyliz schrieb, ist eine Wiederverwertung auch machmal angebracht. Ich halte es ebenfalls so, wenn garnichts mehr geht. Die ersten Testläüfe mache ich immer bei mir in Gartenteich.


----------



## MrTom (5. Januar 2004)

ich bin eher so auf dem trip wobbler zu kopieren als sie zu bauen. sagen wirs mal so, ich ziehe mir formen und laminiere oder giesse sie dann mit epoxydharz. ich bin schon so weit das ich das ganze relativ billig machen kann, mir dauert das ganze einfach nur noch zu lange. na mal schauen, muss mir mal ne form basteln wo ich ca.12 hälften auf einmal giessen kann. wenn jemand ratschläge hat her damit, ich muss ja nicht unbeding aus meinen eigenen fehlern lernen#h


----------



## muddyliz (5. Januar 2004)

Nimm doch Holz, das ist billig, geht schnell (aussägen 2-3 Minuten, in Form schleifen max. 5 Minuten, bebleien 2-3 Minuten, Holzkitt trocknen 2-3 Stunden, Ösen, Sprengringe und Haken anbringen 5 Minuten, Probelauf 3 Minuten, lackieren ca. 1/2 Tag) und wenn es nicht funzt kannst du die Teile wiederverwenden. Wenn du in Serienproduktion arbeitest, ist das Ganze noch effektiver. Anleitungen auf meiner HP http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/sonstige.htm und weiter unten hier im Bastelforum.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## MrTom (5. Januar 2004)

na ich will doch nicht gleich von serienproduktion reden:q . der grundgedanke war der, einen guten wobbler kaufen, kopie ziehen und dann ca 10-15 neue giessen. ich hab mir aus kostengründen keine silikonform angefertigt sondern arbeite erstmal mit gips zum ausprobieren. muss das aber erstmal auf wärmere tage verschieben, weil polyesterharz beim giessen etwas geruchsintensiv ist und ich die prozedur gerne ins freie verlegen würde. aber mit den ersten ergebnissen mit ich grundsätzlich zufrieden und werde erstmal bei dem material bleiben.


----------



## arno (5. Januar 2004)

Muddyliz, dein Hp ist klasse!!!
Mal noch ne Frage:
Wie fange ich am besten einen großen Hecht im großen Teich  und das im Winter?
Ist nur der einer drin und der soll raus!
Der Teich ist ca. so groß wie ein Fußballfeld.
Tiefste Stelle ca. 5 bis 6 Meter,
Von 3 Seiten Waldgeschütz und auf der vierten einzelne Bäume.
Ehemaliges Baggerloch,also sandiger Grund.
Der Hecht scheint schon alle Kunstköder zu kennen!
Hab es auch schon mehrmals mit toten Köderfisch an der Pose probiert.
Ich will ihn haben!!!


----------



## muddyliz (6. Januar 2004)

Wenn Nichts mehr hilft, dann versuche mal die Methode, bei der das elfte Gebot gilt: "Du sollst dich nicht erwischen lassen."
Und mit der folgenden Montage: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?threadid=19464
Dürfte aber erst im Frühjahr funktionieren, wenn der Hecht ins Flache zieht.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## arno (6. Januar 2004)

Moin!
muddyliz, wenn man noch ein Kugelblei zwischen Köderfisch und unteren Drilling bringt kommt man tiefer!
Schon mal daran gedacht?
Mal so ne Idee!!!
Das 11 Gebot, naja da sieht mich ja keiner, grins!!!


----------



## pikepirate (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
hab mir auch mal ein paar Wobbler aus Balsaholz geschnitzt.
Der kleinste ist 15 cm lang, der grösste 23 cm ( ohne Tauchschaufel). Die Wobbler sind schwimmend und je nach Schaufel flach- oder Tiefläufer. getestet hab ich sie bisher nur in meinem kleinen Gartenteich. Gebissen hat nichts 
aber dieses Jahr in Schweden wird sich zeigen, ob sie auch wirklich zum Angel was taugen.
Gruss Jan


----------



## pikepirate (15. Januar 2004)

Noch ein Versuch mit dem Foto#q


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. Januar 2004)

@pikepirate,

schöne Teile die du da gemacht hast. Sogar mit Verpackung! 

Beim oberen Tiefläufer (heller Kopf) ist die Tauchschaufel aber nicht gerade tief im Holz verankert. Oder täuscht die Ansicht ein wenig?


----------



## muddyliz (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo pikepirate,
die sehen ja super aus, wie gekauft.
Da du sehr kleine Schraubösen verwendest, klebe diese unbedingt gut fest. Der Schwanz des unteren Wobblers ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zu dünn, wenn du weiches Holz verwendet hast kann dir der Wobbler dort brechen. Bei den oberen beiden ist das ok. Auch bezweifle ich, dass der obere Wobbler gut läuft, meiner Meinung nach ist die Tauchschaufel zu lang. Das kann dazu führen, dass sich der Wobbler beim schnellen Einkurbeln umlegt und dann nach oben steigt. Notfalls einfach die Tauchschaufel um die Hälfte kürzen.
Ich will dich hier nicht kritisieren, sind nur Verbesserungsvorschläge aus meiner Sicht. Das Laufverhalten und die Fängigkeit entscheiden sich letztendlich immer am Wasser, nicht auf dem Papier.
Du kannst mir aber auch mal einen Rat geben: Wie hast du das mit der Farbe hingekriegt? Ist das Airbrush? Das ist ja spitzenmäßig !!!
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## til (15. Januar 2004)

Pikepirate:
Die sehen sehr fängig aus, hoffentlich laufen sie gut.
PS: Wann gibts auf deiner HP was zu sehen?


----------



## pikepirate (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo muddyliz,
vielen Dank für deine Tipps, die Ösen sind schon ordendlich eingeklebt,  haben den `Ziehtest` bestanden, eher biegt der Wirbel auf oder die Schnur reisst.
Lackiert hab ich folgendermassen: 1. grundiert mit Schwarz,
2. dreiecke aus Klebefolie aufgeklebt ( Streifen ) und dann einfach
verschiedene Farben rübergesprüht. Zum Schluss noch mal
ordentlich klarlack (Epoxyd ist natürlich 10 mal besser)
lackiert hab ich einfach freihand mit Sprühdosen ( Autolack )
Airbrush kann ich leider nicht, hätt aber mal Bock das zu lernen.

Grüsse, Jan


----------



## Ugorr (15. Januar 2004)

Moin.
Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier
Der untere Wobbler (Modell TheReaper) ist mittlerweile bei mir. Der Test hinter einem Boot findet wohl dieses Jahr in Schweden statt. Lauftests in  kleineren Gewässern versprechen einiges. 
Für die Pirates Homepage zeichne ich mich verantwortlich. Momentan wird das allerdings nichts, da mein Studium zu Ende geht und das leider zuviel Zeit frißt.
Geplant sind Rezepte, Berichte von Touren, eine Bastelseite und ggf. die Veröffentlichhung eines Angeltagebuchs von einem unserer "Mitglieder" . 
Gruß
Ugorr


----------



## pikepirate (15. Januar 2004)

Juhu:z :z :z ,
Der Heini (Ugorr) ist im AB#h


----------



## arno (15. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Also, das ist jetzt die Zweite Version dieses Briefes!
Andauernd fliegt man raus und muss sich neu anmelden!!!
Das ist vor allem dann ärgerlich wenn man gerade einen Haufen geschrieben hat!!!

So und jetzt zur Sache!

Die Wobbler von Pikepirat sehen ja verdammt gut aus!!!
Nur die Ösen sind eingeklebt???
Da hätte ich keine Vertrauen zu!
Ist das öfter so, auch bei gekauften Wobblern???
Wenn ja , werde ich meine Wobbler nur noch selber bauen!!!
Dazu eine kleine Geschichte:
Sehe im Angelladen einen klasse Wobbler von Balzer , einen Colonel 3D Handgeprüft steht da drauf und 27 Euronen schwer!!!
Na ja, ich nehme ihn mit und gehe Fischen im See mit sandigem Grund.
Als erstes bricht die Tauchschaufel aus, das kann es  doch wohl nicht sein denke ich und bring das Teil zum Händler.
Der besorgt mit einen Ersatz und ich mach zu haus ein Stahlvorfach dran und ziehe mal um zu testen ob das Ding auch hält!
Und wie das hält, ich ziehe gleich den Splint mit raus der als Öse dient!!!
Wenn da nur ein Hecht dran gerochen hätte, währe der Wobbler weg gewesen und der Hecht wohl jämmerlich krepiert!!!
Handgeprüft!!!
Sie haben sich für ein Spitzenprodukt entschieden.
Das steht da!!!
Da kleben die einen Splint in Hartschaumstoff, als ob so was halten würde!!!
Ich meine, ein Wobbler sollte grundsätzlich erst mal einen Stahldraht durch den Körper haben und da gehören die Haken dran!!!
Kleben , das kanns doch wirklich nicht sein!!!


----------



## Ugorr (15. Januar 2004)

Moin.
Ich greife dem Pirate mal vor. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre sind das Ösen mit "Verschraubung" die zusätzlich noch mit Klebstoff versehen wird. Beim "Reisstest" sind die Dinger nicht rausgeflogen- Vorher gibt die Schnur auf.
Spät. nach dem Schwedentest werden hoffentlich größere Hechte mit den Wobblern präsentiert. 
Gruß
Ugorr


----------



## Ugorr (15. Januar 2004)

Es ist zu spät um irgendwas zu posten. Ich gebe mir selbst eine 6 wegen falscher Grammatik und Rechtschreibung.
Gruß
Ugorr


----------



## pikepirate (16. Januar 2004)

Moin Arno,
ugorr hat ganz recht, die Ösen sind geschraubt und zusätzlich verklebt, sie halten wirklich. meine einzige Sorge ist, das der Lack
im Bereich der Ösen nicht 100% ist und Wasser das Holz aufweichen könnte, dann hält natürlich keine Öse mehr.
Deshalb ist es besonders wichtig in dem Bereich nicht mit Lack
zu Sparen.
Viele gekaufte hochwertige und namenhafte Wobbler haben auch
geklebte Ösen und halten. Eine Drahtachse ist sicherlich das
stabilste, gibt es aber fast nur noch bei Plastikwobblern.
Ich persönlich halte Wobbler von Balzer auch nicht für die
qualitativ besten.Sorry, aber wenn dir sowas mit einem 27 Euro
teuren Wobbler passiert, dann ist der einfach nur Schrott!!!
Ich persönlich stehe ,ausser auf die guten alten Rapala´s, hauptsächlich auf Wobbler aus dem Amiland. Die sind zwar auch
arschteuer aber taugen echt was und für den wahnsinnigen
Präsidenten Bush können die ja nichts.

gute Wobbler gibt es bei Stollenwerk ( www.raubfisch.com )

Grüsse, Jan


----------



## arno (16. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Ich denke mal, das wenn so ein Wobbler aus Balserholz ist das man da doch kleben kann wie man will und das die Öse trotzdem ausreißen kann.
Naja , ich habe ja auch nen ganzen Haufen Wobbler und bis auf den einen ist auch noch nichts passiert!
Da werde ich mal bei Stollenwerk schauen, da habe ich ja bisher auch nur gutes von gehört!
Aber ich werde mir trotzdem noch einige Wobbler bauen, vor allem größere!


----------



## muddyliz (17. Januar 2004)

@ arno:
Balsa kannst du vergessen, ist viel zu weich. Nimm doch einfach Fichte (mit engen Jahresringen). Eiche geht auch noch. Buche hab' ich noch nicht probiert, müsste aber auch gehen.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## arno (17. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Ich war vorhin bei meinem Nachbarn.
Der hat mir einen Holzbalken aus Tropenholz geschenkt!
Mal schauen wie ich das harte Zeug bearbeiten kann!
Zur Not nehm ich ihn zur Arbeit mit und geh damit an die Kreissäge!
Damit hat man auf jeden Fall ein enormes Wurfgewicht!!!
Ich werde dann hier berichten!


----------



## arno (17. Januar 2004)

Moin!
 habe heute meinen Wobbler im See getestet!
Läuft wirklich gut , wedelt schön mit dem Hinterteil und sieht auch im Wasser echt gut aus!
Nur das eingegossene Bleigewicht ist etwas zu schwer!
Werde ein bischen drin rumbohren um das Gewicht zu verringern, damit er bei Stillstand nicht sofort kopfüber nach unten geht.
Auch das Wurfverhalten ist einmalig!
Mit meiner Balzer Spinnrute 210cm WG. 15 bis 45 gr. fliegt der Wobler ca. 50 Meter weit
Nur habe ich heute wieder nix gefangen!!!
Noch nicht mal einen Nachläufergehabt !


----------



## muddyliz (18. Januar 2004)

@ arno:
Schweres Holz kannst du vergessen. Habe neulich Wobbler aus Robinienholz und zum Vergleich aus Fichte gebaut. Die aus Fichtenholz schwänzeln, die aus Robinienholz machen keinen Mucks. Dafür ist Robinie aber für Jerks super.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## arno (18. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Na, ich werdseinfach mal versuchen und dann werde ichs ja sehen!
Vielleicht hast Du den Wobbler aus Robinien zu groß gemacht?!?


----------



## arno (24. Februar 2004)

Moin!
Noch einen Nachtrag:
Ich hatte letztens versucht einen Wobbler aus Tropenholz zu basteln!
Muddyliz hat mir zwar abgeraten, aber ich habs halt versucht!
Ergebnis:
Finger wech, viiiiiieeeel zu Hart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Selbst die Stahlkreissäge in der Firma hatte es verdammt schwer gehabt!


----------



## RaEma (8. März 2004)

@arno
und wahrscheinlich zu schwer um schön zu laufen

Mein Tip an alle Wobbler-Bauer:
Kauft euch das Buch "Wobblerbau" von Hans Nordin!
Davon können selbst Vollprofis wie muddyliz bestimmt noch was lernen.

Bin gerade auch wieder ordentlich am basteln. Werde demnächst mal ne´Fotoserie einsetzten. 

mfg,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## arno (8. März 2004)

Moin!
RaEma, da hab ich auch schon von gehört!
Mal schauen wo ichs günstig bekomme!


----------



## RaEma (9. März 2004)

normalerweise 22 Euro, glaub ich


----------



## arno (9. März 2004)

Moin!
Ups, nicht billig!!!
Aber wenn man dafür gute Tips bekommt....!
Man spart ja dadurch auch Geld und hat noch Spaß beim Basteln!!!


----------



## Funkateer (10. März 2004)

Hab mir das Buch gestern bei Amazon bestellt. Die hatten es als gebrauchte Version für 16€ incl.Versand


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von arno _
> *Moin!
> Ups, nicht billig!!!
> Aber wenn man dafür gute Tips bekommt....!
> Man spart ja dadurch auch Geld und hat noch Spaß beim Basteln!!! *



Billig ist es nicht, du hast aber Recht, es sind viele gute Tipps drin.
Geld sparen kannst du anfänglich absolut vergessen. Du brauchst viele "Zutaten",wie z.B. Abachi, Mini-Ösen etc., aber wenn du die hast, ist der Spassfaktor beim Basteln doch erheblich. Ganz zu schweigen der Erlebnisfaktor, wenn so ein Selbstbau gut läuft und nebenbei auch noch fängt. 

PS: Abachi-Holz wird im Saunabau verwendet. Da kann man schon mal das eine oder andere Abfallstück ergattern.


----------



## arno (10. März 2004)

Moin!
Oki, habe ja im Mai Geburtstag, da lass ich mir das Buch schenken!!!


----------



## RaEma (11. März 2004)

das gute ist, dass ich die Mail Adresse vom deutschen Übersetzer Christoph Feige habe, und der mir brav alle meine Fragen beantwortet ;-)

Beim Lesen ist man aber schnell sehr erstaunt und vielleicht auch ein bisschen ratlos aufgrund der vielen individuellen Einstellmöglichkeiten eines Wobblers. Form, Holzart (lang getrocknet, kurzgetrocknet), Schutzlack, Tauchschaufel (Dicke, Größe, Form, Winkel zum Körper), Bebleiung, dicke der Haken und Schaubösen, usw. ...

Das alles kann wahrscheinlich viele hundert verschiedene Wobbler geben, wobei man nicht weiß, was bei welchem Wobbler funktioniert. Von daher halte ich mich erstmal immer streng an die beschriebene Anleitung bevor ich eigene Wobbler "erfinde".

Und die Dinger laufen! Wenn man denkt wie träge manche indistruell gefertigten Wobbler durchs Wasser ziehen! 

Am 1. Mai werd ich mal schauen wat denn unsere Freunde dazu sagen.


Ist aber ein sehr tolles Buch und ich denke auch, dass man relativ schnell anfängt, Geld zu sparen. Man muss sich eventuell einige Werkzeuge kaufen, aber das sind ja einmalige Anschaffungen. 

So, dann allen viel Erfolg beim Basteln und beim Fangen,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## Soumi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

Hey, 
habe viel über eigenbau hier im board gelesen,und über winter einiges gebaut.
"wobbler" von hans nordin ist ein gutes buch und günstig bei ebay zu bekommen. preis ca.14€. gruss


----------



## arno (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

Moin!
Ich hab das Buch!
Nur meine Frau weis noch nicht, das ich weis, das ichs habe!:q 
Hab halt was gesucht und da lags im Schrank unter anderen Sachen!#c 
Da bekomme ich also demnächst ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk!:q
Natürlich sag ich nichts!


----------



## MiamiJoe (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

alles in handarbeit währe mir zu aufwendig.wer öfters wobbler baut sollte sich gedanken machen um die anschaffung einer kleinen drehbank,sehr universell einsetzbar dieese drehbänke.


----------



## Pelznase (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

ne dekupiersäge bringt einem viel mehr als ne drehbank. es geht doch um wobbler und nicht um posenbau, oder?


----------



## MiamiJoe (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

ich denke da bringt ne drehbank mehr als ne dekupiersäge.mit der drehbank lässt sich unwahrscheinlich viel machen.rundmaterial einspannen,mit vorsatz oder mit der feile bearbeiten,also das grobe.und selbst wenn die besenstiele ausgegangen sind,macht man sich nen neuen.desweiteren lässt mit einer drehbank auch metall und kunstoff bearbeiten.

schon mal dran gedacht den wobbler aus kunststoff zu fertigen?das hat auch seine vorteile.auserdem macht das schaffen an einer drehbank einen heidenspass,so aber nun genug OT.


----------



## zandernase (12. November 2011)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

Hallo,
hab nur ne kleine Frage. Bnin gerade am Material "sammeln" und frage mich wie stark die Sprengringe/Spiralringe an denen die Drillinge befestigt werden sein sollten?
Hab hier noch ein Tütchen mit Ringen die einen Eimer nit 8kg Gewicht drinne halten. Meint ihr das reicht?|kopfkrat

chris


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. November 2011)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

Du bist mir ne Nase!

Der letzte Beitrag ist aus dem Jahre 2006!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132&page=535 hier ist deine Frage richtig aufgehoben. Und dann bitte die Frage etwas genauer Stellen. An einem 30cm Wobbler möchte ich nicht einen 8kg Sprengring benutzen!

Gruß


----------



## arno (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobblerbau*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Du bist mir ne Nase!
> 
> Der letzte Beitrag ist aus dem Jahre 2006!
> 
> ...


Jetzt mach mal meinen Treat nicht kaputt!:q


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

ah, aktuelle Wortmeldungen:m


----------



## arno (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobblerbau*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ah, aktuelle Wortmeldungen:m


Gut ausgedrückt.:m


----------



## arno (22. April 2013)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

Wow, Heute vor einem Jahr hab ich hier in meinem Treat geschrieben!


----------



## CarpCrakc (22. April 2013)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

War aber leider im Mai und nicht im April D


----------



## arno (22. April 2013)

*AW: Wobblerbau*

Oh, sch...!
Stimmt!
Naja, ist ja nur ein Monat.


----------

